# What Turns You On?



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

While your at it.....list the traits of your ideal match. (so infp of me isnt it?)


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice: eyes, body, hair.
Able to tolerate me.
Sense of humor.
Concern for health, non-smoker.
Regard for others.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I think me and you should hook up Joe. I'm looking for pretty much the samething, except add in 'intelligent to a certain point' and exclude regard for others. :bored:*


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> *I think me and you should hook up Joe. I'm looking for pretty much the samething, except add in 'intelligent to a certain point' and exclude regard for others. :bored:*


I'll second those criteria, Wolfe.
However, I'm afraid you have one too many Y chromosomes for me :tongue:
Maybe one of us should get a sex change :crazy:


----------



## Alanna (Dec 15, 2008)

Nerdiness, arrogance, hilariousness, innovative ideas, trying to be a decent person, being reasonable, being chill.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Humility, kindness, empathy, gentleness, concern for others, soft-spokenness, the tendency to avoid being harsh or critical, patience, creativity, quirkiness, nerdiness, musical or artistic talent, a total lack of superficiality or materialism, open-mindedness, a desire to grow in his spirituality, a sincere love for God and others.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Lots of babies that are not mine, and a double-wide trailer. Oh yeah, baby.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I'll second those criteria, Wolfe.
> However, I'm afraid you have one too many Y chromosomes for me :tongue:
> Maybe one of us should get a sex change :crazy:


*To many fish in the sea to let you get a sex change for me. I'm sorry Joe. It's not you, It's Me. I hope you can understand that this is hard for me, and hope we can still be friends.*



Alanna said:


> Nerdiness, arrogance, hilariousness, innovative ideas, trying to be a decent person, being reasonable, being chill.


*Hello... exclude the trying to be a decent person....:mellow:*


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Snail: I think if I ever met you in person, and didn't watch myself, I could make you rather upset =p

Alanna: Yeah, total INTJ :crazy:
It actually sounds like you're looking for an INTJ yourself. I think if I met an INTJ girl it would be disastrous. Could I really take someone who was as much of a bastard as I?


----------



## Alanna (Dec 15, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Alanna: Yeah, total INTJ :crazy:
> It actually sounds like you're looking for an INTJ yourself. I think if I met an INTJ girl it would be disastrous. Could I really take someone who was as much of a bastard as I?


Hah! Are you calling me a bastard? Wanna fight about it? :dry:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

weird, random, crazy, go back and forth between quiet and crazy, pretty much a female version of me.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Alanna said:


> Hah! Are you calling me a bastard? Wanna fight about it? :dry:


I do want to fight about it.
*slap*



Wolfe said:


> *To many fish in the sea to let you get a sex change for me. I'm sorry Joe. It's not you, It's Me. I hope you can understand that this is hard for me, and hope we can still be friends.*


I understand, I guess I'll go find another megalomaniac guy-girl :laughing:


----------



## Alanna (Dec 15, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I do want to fight about it.
> *slap*


*kicks Joe in the shins and runs away*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I do want to fight about it.
> *slap*


**SLAPS* YOU BASTARD! :crying: We've only been over for one minute and you're already having lover spats with someone else *Kicks and Punches* *


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Energetic, intelligent (preferably brilliant), open-minded, considerate, can put up with me, can challenge me, patient, playful, independent, eccentric, complex, well-rounded.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice list, Night. Are you going to beat the crap out of me too?

*nurses wounds*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Why can't any of you females want someone who is arrogant and a bastard. :bored: I fit most of Nightrisers'.*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Dysthymania said:


> Empathetic, Idealistic, Open-Mindedness, Loner. In other words, INFP.


Ahh, good choices! 
I'll add some to my list...

Intelligent but silly 
Modest
Playful
Independent (but not aggressively so)
Understanding
Soft-spoken
Mysteriousness
Accepting
Non-judgmental
Peaceful
"Diffierent"
Mature


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I've only met one girl who fits the description that I put and nothing ended up happening since we weren't ready. I'm just too picky.:tongue:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Nice list, Night. Are you going to beat the crap out of me too?
> 
> *nurses wounds*


I'll go against the grain and defend the underdog here. I always have a natural instinct to side with the underdog/misfit, unless it somehow contradicts my principles.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I've only met one girl who fits the description that I put and nothing ended up happening since we weren't ready. I'm just too picky.:tongue:


*hahahahahaha... oh you have no idea how not picky you are compared to me. *


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I make myself out to be _extremely_ picky, but in reality, the little details don't matter as much to me when I start getting attracted to the person as a whole.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, and I also have to have known the guy for at least a year prior to any sort of romantic relationship. I'd say that's pretty damn picky, especially since I don't give most people the chance to build up a three-month friendship, let alone a year-long one. 
Paranoid introvert thing. Or so I tell people. 

Sooo, yeah, that eliminates all but two guys, I think.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Oh, and I also have to have known the guy for at least a year prior to any sort of romantic relationship. I'd say that's pretty damn picky, especially since I don't give most people the chance to build up a three-month friendship, let alone a year-long one.
> Paranoid introvert thing. Or so I tell people.
> 
> Sooo, yeah, that eliminates all but two guys, I think.


Hmm, but don't you think there could be an exception to that rule? I think when the right person comes along, you won't want to wait a year :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I know I've found myself unconsciously deciding right away whether I'd give someone a chance during the first conversation. Even if I get along with the person, I'll still reject them as a possible date.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Isn't Shano gay? Doesn't that eliminate him. I mean damn I trust in my abilities, but not that much.... even though I have dated lesbian females and they said if they weren't lesbians they would jump me.*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd have to know them for a long time too, I reject anyone who tries to make a move on me too fast.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mcgooglian, me and you, hot tub now!*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Hmm, but don't you think there could be an exception to that rule? I think when the right person comes along, you won't want to wait a year :tongue:


Psh. I want a year to be sure it's the right person. That way, by the time I'm in a relationship, I'm already comfortable and feel ready to trust him, rather than have this paranoia about a guy I'm supposed to love. At the very least, six months. 

Anyway, it seems to be working quite well. 

Then again, I'm not the model of health, particularly regarding social interaction. I push people away. Coincidentally, the two guys I mentioned are the only people I haven't pushed away in my lifetime.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> *Mcgooglian, me and you, hot tub now!*


Sure, and we can have some delightful conversation while we're there.:tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I forgot it was a hot chocolate hot tub.

Damn, I'm so full of awesome ideas. 
*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> *I forgot it was a hot chocolate hot tub.
> 
> Damn, I'm so full of awesome ideas.
> *


Ah, good conversation over a hot tub full of hot chocolate, what could be better? Oh yes, are there marshmellows?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Psh. I want a year to be sure it's the right person. That way, by the time I'm in a relationship, I'm already comfortable and feel ready to trust him, rather than have this paranoia about a guy I'm supposed to love. At the very least, six months.
> 
> Anyway, it seems to be working quite well.
> 
> Then again, I'm not the model of health, particularly regarding social interaction. I push people away. Coincidentally, the two guys I mentioned are the only people I haven't pushed away in my lifetime.


I guess that's a good model to by, I just think I would be sad if I fell in love with a girl who had the same mindset as you...having just an imaginary number holding us back. However, I'd be willing to wait if it was the right person, so I guess it doesn't really matter in the long run.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> *Isn't Shano gay? Doesn't that eliminate him. I mean damn I trust in my abilities, but not that much.... even though I have dated lesbian females and they said if they weren't lesbians they would jump me.*


That's what he says. 

Then he does some things that make me question that. I'm sure he likes guys, but I wonder sometimes.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> I guess that's a good model to by, I just think I would be sad if I fell in love with a girl who had the same mindset as you...having just an imaginary number holding us back. However, I'd be willing to wait if it was the right person, so I guess it doesn't really matter in the long run.


I think it also gives the guy time to figure out what he really wants. I just want to avoid rushing into a hasty decision. 

Of course, I'm talking about it like it's some huge commitment. I dunno. I thought relationship via friendship would simplify things.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ofcourse, I thought marshmallows were a given*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Great, then I can bring you back to my place for a good time.:tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> I think it also gives the guy time to figure out what he really wants. I just want to avoid rushing into a hasty decision.
> 
> Of course, I'm talking about it like it's some huge commitment. I dunno. I thought relationship via friendship would simplify things.


That's true, it just may give the guy the wrong impression that you're not interested in him at all, unless of course you told them about it. Also, I don't think you really "know" the person until you get romantically involved with them. Friendships can be much different from relationships.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*The hot tub is already at mine, so why wait?:mellow:*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

True, as long as we're not in the hot tub. You just don't waste that much hot chocolate.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> The pervy context of course. How can I put this in text?
> "(I want a man who is hard) (to get into bed)."
> Does that make sense? It's hard this way, I can vocalize it a lot better.


Meh, lacks romance baby!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

<<Isn't much of the "romance" type, more of the "ravishing you" type and vice versa of course...:crazy:


----------

